# Being barely hung isn't always bad. Another tip from fishcatching101.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

When I fish over oyster beds and broken rock, I sometimes want my sinker to hang as soon as it hits bottom. An egg sinker will roll with the current until it drops into a crack or crevice where it often becomes more bottom structure. The little sinker I show below holds my bait right where I want it. When I need to check my bait or set the hook, a light pull breaks it free. A fish immediately pulls it lose when he latches on.

I generally fish this sinker on the end of my line with a hook above on a "Dropper Loop." This is especially useful when fishing with Bull Minnows. In the photo below, I am using a #7 Split-shot and light, single strand insulated electrical wire. These work fine with 8# test and heavier. I made up 10 of these this morning and expect them to last for a long time.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

cool .....i would never think of stuff like that....thanks for sharing


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use those too...they work great and are cheap and easy to make.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If I was barely hung, I'd look into taking a lot of "male enhancement" products.......


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I was thinking the same... :withstupid Great idea though!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *captken (9/24/2008)*When I fish over oyster beds and broken rock, I sometimes want my sinker to hang as soon as it hits bottom. An egg sinker will roll with the current until it drops into a crack or crevice where it often becomes more bottom structure. The little sinker I show below holds my bait right where I want it. When I need to check my bait or set the hook, a light pull breaks it free. A fish immediately pulls it lose when he latches on.
> 
> I generally fish this sinker on the end of my line with a hook above on a "Dropper Loop." This is especially useful when fishing with Bull Minnows. In the photo below, I am using a #7 Split-shot and light, single strand insulated electrical wire. These work fine with 8# test and heavier. I made up 10 of these this morning and expect them to last for a long time.


It sounds like it would work great. :bowdown but I'm just not sure how you use these. :doh


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Catchy topic line....


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

The sinker is on the end of the line while the hook is a foot or so above. The sinker hangs on the first rock or oyster it comes to but can be snatched free instantly. The wire on the sinker is very wimpy. It will hold in current but just barely. When a fish takes your bait, he straightens the wire too.

If anybody needs to see the complete rig, I'll photo and post it.


----------

